# DS260 stuck on 1 question!



## adamr (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, my wife (USC) has her petition i160 accepted to bring me back to US with her, we're filing via London.

Two years ago (Jun 13 2014) I was issued a J1 exchange visa - this was how we met and I've just come across this question:

_Are you a former exchange visitor (J) who has not yet fulfilled the two-year foreign residence requirement? _​
So now I'm a bit confused whether I have to wait for the 14th June to submit the application, or wait until 13th September when my J1 says it expires?

As you can see a little bit of a difference in when to hit the submit button!

PS: I heard a rumour you can apply for waiver for that visa?


----------



## adamr (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok, you can ignore this question I found the answer.

FYI anyone else stuck with this, when you got issued your J1 visa you also had the form DS-2019 come with it. On that form look for a box 212(e) and there should be a box that ticks whether you're exempt or not from the 2 year period.


----------

